# Whot a bloody idiot....



## AdmiralAK (Sep 7, 2001)

http://www.deathtomacs.com
Take a look at the above site....

I think the guys onto something.... if we...as mac developers can put this script on every web page we make...but we make a small substitution to make all PCs go to "see_the_light.com" lol (our own pro mac, anti-santan-gates-kinda-website which features OS X) we can make a dent in this idiot's ego and the PC industry   (of course we will be throwing standards out the window ... but sacrifices may need to be made )

Admiral


----------



## garyi (Sep 7, 2001)

Thanks for bringing this to the genreal populace. But lets face it you are just helping to spread the word arn't you? I never would have discovered this without your help.

Anyhoo, I just sent an email calling him a wanker, Ihave no doubt that this will open me up to a tonne of spam mail which is probably all this is about any how, but there you go, stop promoting trash.


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

i guess he doesn't realize that a good portion of those thousands, tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of webpages that he wants to use his script are themselves developed on macs.

and the script is just a geocities-style javascript redirect wtf?


----------



## iPenguin (Sep 7, 2001)

Hang on... I can view his page, and I'm on a mac... either this's guy's code doesn't work, or for some reason he doean't want to block mac users from being blocked...

Maybe I'm just stupid...


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

nah, i don't think it's _you_ 

it's like any chat system that has an ignore feature. nobody ever ignores anyone without telling them a couple dozen times 'i'm putting you on ignore now', 'your on ignore', 'don't bother talking to me b/c i have you on ignore' etc etc etc.

besides, if that site's an example of the rich and  varied content we'd be missing then yeah, whatever.


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

> but we make a small substitution to make all PCs go to "see_the_light.com" lol (our own pro mac, anti-santan-gates-kinda-website which features OS X)



Heh, just make a fake frontend to store.apple.com and tell them all they need to do is enter their credit card # to gain access to the hottest teen site on the internet. Apple's sales'll go through the roof!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 7, 2001)

Actually I was on anotehr BBS which deal with mobile phones and I jsut happened to notice this address on his signature file  lol 

I think endians idea about the teeny boppin apple store kinda thing would make apple lotsa money...but then they would be associated with "pervs" and possibly pedophiles lol...bad publicity I think 

The script he has just redirects all macs to his page (ihatemacs.com) instead of showing the regular web page.

something is wrong with him lol..maybe his mom mistreated him when he was a kid and has issues 

Admiral "prof Freud"


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 7, 2001)

Talk about a great comic book villian! Anyone a good artist?? I think i could right an entire plot around his plan of evil domination. 

Well, I guess I can see how the world would be better if only x86 existed, that would be one of those cool monopoly things that limits everyone to just a few product choices. I can't wait until it becomes reality.

Sorry...I'm trying to build him a defense ...... and it's not working at all


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

he acutally spent the $$ for those domains too lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 8, 2001)

Maybe bill gates subsidized him hahahaha 

I paid $14 form y domain but at least I have aroub 16Mb or web data on geocities  lol he's got squat lol

http://www.club-admiralty.com

Admiral


----------



## iPenguin (Sep 8, 2001)

> Talk about a great comic book villian! Anyone a good artist?? I think i could right an entire plot around his plan of evil domination.



It just so happens that my goal in life is to become a comic book artist!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 9, 2001)

So you think that a comic about evil scipt ravaging the planet's macs would sell? But of course if we did make one, the ending couldn't end in all macs being rendered useless. We need a superhero to combat this problem. Can Steve Jobs fly?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 9, 2001)

lol How about Steve X, a mutant from the Xavier school ?  One of Wolverine's friends


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 12, 2001)

Back in the day, all you had to do was set an image or embedded file to c:\con\con and every pc user would crash and burn... 


&lt A HREF="c:\con\con"&gt  well, I think thats the sintax. Man, those were the days. Blue screened them every time!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 12, 2001)

ha ha ha   is there no modern day equivilent ???


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *ha ha ha   is there no modern day equivilent ??? *



http://www.crashme.com

With a PC, you are pretty pissed.
With a Mac, you can just quit your browser


----------



## ladavacm (Sep 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *
> 
> http://www.crashme.com
> ...



Been there.
Javascript locked IE.
Shot it down with task mangler.
Came back.

NT is fragile, but it is not _that_ fragile.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 13, 2001)

LOL we need to congure up something fot upcoming XP users


----------



## Siq (Sep 15, 2001)

Haha this guy's an @$$hole.. i just sent him a nice lengthy email -

"I really dont see how you consider it fair to do that... After all, Apple does have the best operating system in the world,  OS X. In fact windows xp, 2000, me, watever the f*** mr. gates wants to call it, are obsolete. If you compared the best of the best of dells, ibms, etc to a quicksilver mac g4 WHICH IS NOT BY THE WAY FRUIT COLOURED you would find it about 900% better. So, if i were you, i would probably get off apple's back bfore all the mac hackers get together and down your site completely. Oh and by the way even if every site in the wrold used this "script" that is all of 2 lines long, apple would modify the OS to bypass it. There arent enough mac haters out there anyhow. In my closing words, i would like to say that you are an asshole, and you will NEVER CONQUER US! YEAH!
ASSHOLE!!"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 15, 2001)

LOL 
I do wonder...
It all Macosx.com members sent him an email, like yours, I wonder if he would connect teh dots and realize who "leaked" his site 

I have the same ID on two bulletin boards (well almost all bulletin boards ) and he happens to be on one of em 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 15, 2001)

OK, so i think my post got lost, or mabey i just posted this in another thread...

Anyway, there's a program that you can send to windows users as a email attachment, give it a fancy name (like kornakova or however you spell it). When the program is run it puts up a status bar and locks you out of your computer. All the user can do is sit and watch as the bar says that their drive is being reformatted and OS 9 is being installed on it. What a blast


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

LOL...where can we get that ?


----------



## Siq (Sep 16, 2001)

this freak sez that macs are a small percentage of the population, when in reality apple makes up for FIVE PERCENT which is actually a shitload of people (like a few million globally) and is equivalent to like ibm or something.... o well hes just tooo stupid to realize that at least 4% of all websites are made or hosted on macs. =P


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 16, 2001)

http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10185-100-1462970.html?tag=st.dl.10000-103-1.lst-7-1.1462970

Hmmmmmm, i couldn't find the version that says 8.6 is being installed on win98, so this is a version that works the oppitiste way, having win98 installed on your mac, not quite as funny, but it still worth a try.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

I am downloading that now 
Lets see how good it is )

Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Sep 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Siq _
> *.... o well hes just tooo stupid to realize that at least 4% of all websites are made or hosted on macs. =P *



His is running off a FreeBSD systems (I would have thought that he would have made sure that he was on some form of Windows). The actual directory for his site is hosted at:  mail.brain.com.pk/~deathomac


----------



## scott (Sep 17, 2001)

That guy would drive a Lada just 'cause 1,000,000 Russians used to.

Everybody on three...

sudo ping -f deathtomacs.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

lol 
The multipl ping-o-death from the "small percentage" of macusers 

as for him running on a BSD system...perhaps it aint his computer


----------



## tismey (Sep 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by endian _
> *i guess he doesn't realize that a good portion of those thousands, tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of webpages that he wants to use his script are themselves developed on macs. *



Sounds like the guy in a high street electrical store I was talking to about 3 years ago. I was toying with the idea of getting a PDA (changed my mind in the end - I don't even use my diary!) and asked which of the ones they stocked would be bmost compatible with my Mac. At which point he suppressed a snigger, and very patronisingly suggested I 'upgrade' to a PC, because 'the advent of the internet will mean that macs will become obsolete'. When I asked him why, he told me that it was because you can't write HTML on a Mac. I hadn't been aware of this, and realised that for all that time I'd been doing something that ACTUALLY WASN'T POSSIBLE!!. Did you guys know?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

OH MY GOD!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
Are you serious ????
I cant write HTML on a mac ???
I must be some sort of ueberhacker to be making my web page on my mac.... oh my god!  with that kind of a skill imagine the moneys I would be making.... ok ok...take a long breath....relax Admiral....breathe in.....and ouuuuuttt.....iiiiinnn....and ouuuuttttt...... gotta find a way to capitalize on this....


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 17, 2001)

Before you hyper-ventilate there, let's try to figure out what he really meant: "you can't write <disgustingly ugly> HTML <full of html tags that don't exist, and then host it on your own computer with a webserver full of so many security holes that even the easiest girl in school is jealous> on a Mac". Feel better?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

Hmmm....
well much better 
It it makes me feel to be a superior HTML coder 

With the advent of XML though you can create your own tags lol 
(but if you dont define em they mean absolutelly nothing lol )



Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Sep 17, 2001)

Funny, I seem to remember that PCs were a little late in joining the WWW party. Infact I don't remember there being a version of Mosaic for PC in the beginning (just Mac and X-Windows versions). But look at what all those PC users have brought to the internet... tons of porn sites. I guess we should give credit where credit is due.

Historically HTML started as a cross platform page layout language (at about the same time many people were using TeX and LaTeX), but it turned out that its was better suited for WWW docs. My first experiences with HTML coding was in 1994 on both Apple (Quadra) and NeXT (Color NeXTstation) computers. We only had Apple, NeXT, Sun, and SGI systems because PCs were only good as cheep typewriters for secretaries. My, how little the world has actually changed.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

lol 
Our secretaries have Power Mac G4s with photoshop on them and they dont use em while I am stuck with a 1st generation G3 tower  lol life is cruel


----------



## tismey (Sep 18, 2001)

The only Apple hardware in our building is the 2 Studio Displays in reception. Which are attached to PCs running whatever software it is our receptionists use, whilst I have to use a nasty grey Dell box with a blurry monitor. Why? Because those are the first bits of kit that clients will see, so they have to look nice!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 18, 2001)

The thing is that these secretaries are in the basement lol 

People dont see them often, they just answer the phone and do *some* paperwork... damn... all this while I am on my low RAM old beige G3 trying to do filemaker, while programing something in matlab, while surfing the net and using yahoo of carracho lol ....damn I need more RAM  (and I bigger monitor too!

Not only that I have only one 13" monitor attached to my mac.... grrr....
This sucks  .... waiting for my boss to give me a new monitor...or I might just pull a midnight swap with another monitor lol 


Admiral


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 18, 2001)

I remember a few years ago, a friend of mine who was one of the Mac lab techs at School changed the desktop screen of all of the PCs in the lab to have the apple Menu Bar at the top of the screen and hid the start menu.  He even went as far as to change the loading screen to "Welcome to Mac OS"

Ah... the looks on peoples faces...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 18, 2001)

LOL 
I've got the macaddict issue about how to turn your PC into a mac   got all the software...just need to find em


----------



## rmcquistion (Sep 22, 2001)

I hate PC Windows!!! I can't wait to get a new Macintosh!!!

Wish I got Macintosh long time ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When I get Macintosh, then I don't have to touch the PC Windows anymore!!!!

I have a copy of of Mouse pointer that makes PC mouse looks like a Mac mouse!!! You said there is a way to make PC looks like a Mac. Where can I get it? 

I want to get rid of PC Windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**********DEATH TO PC WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
**********DEATH TO MICROSOFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 22, 2001)

Well here are a few things to get you started 

I will take a look at my mac addict disks and post again with names of programs.

Mac Theme 1.0:
http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-1461945-100-1719359.html?tag=st.dl.10001-103-1.lst-7-11.1719359

Startup screens:
http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-1461992-100-1486049.html?tag=st.dl.10001-103-1.lst-7-12.1486049

Mac emulator ?:
http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-1461986-100-1542436.html?tag=st.dl.10001-103-1.lst-7-14.1542436

Notepad for win:
http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10026-100-4410563.html?tag=st.dl.10001-103-2.lst-7-20.4410563


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 22, 2001)

Issue #10 has all the tools to make your PC look like a mac 

There are icons and programs there.
Macbar and tweakUI are just two of them.  There are a lot of icons as well. 

If you have or can find the CD use that.  Else take a look on versiontracker.com


----------



## rmcquistion (Sep 23, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## isaac_ho (Sep 29, 2001)

In 60's, only large enterprises had computers. At that time, 2 young men had an idea that they want everybody can have their own computers. And then they made some machines and sold them to peoples. These machines can do many things like computers but they were cheap. Many people can afford these machines and used them personally. Later, these 2 guys formed their own company. They give their machines and the company a same name - Apple.

In early 80's, may be late 70's, all the computers were work with large amount of strange commands, such as dir/w, format a:, or ls -alF, cd /, ... A young guy want computers to be more easy to use, In 1984, he introduce a new computer to us, you can use it just point and click, drag and drop. You can do your jobs with a mouse and a friendly computer. We call it "GUI". And this machine is Macintosh. 

What is "PC"? PC means "Personal Computer", not only WinTel machines, linux on 386 machines, sun stations, hp,silicon graphics, ... etc. Mac is also a member of PC. Moreover, the concept of "PC" is also come from Apple.

I like Mac, Apple, also like MS Windows, linux, intel machines, silicon graphics, NeXT, and many others. We need many different kinds of machines to finish different tasks. Please don't attack the others. They are here because we need them.


----------

